# Problem with game Wanted: Weapons of Fate



## cb106ec026 (Nov 22, 2010)

When I start the game the camera moves around really fast and I have mouse sensitivity at zero. Also on the basic combat tutorial on the second one when i get into cover it does not go to the wall it goes to the side and i cannot move from that place. there is a message which says action not available please help me!


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there there,
I see someone had a solution for this. I hope this works for you!


"I stumbled on a solution for the mouse inversion problem in wanted wof.
As you know there is no option for inverting the vertical axis when playing with keyboard+mouse.

Drawback : you actually need a game pad to make this work.

1.plug in your game pad, start the game
2.Choose to use the pad when it asks and...
3. ... go to options/controller menu. Magically an inversion option for each axis is added. Make your changes and apply them.
4. Exit and restart the game, choosing this time the keyboard as control method. (You don't need to unplug the pad.)
5. Mouse look/aim should be inverted now.

My pad is a logitec rumblepad2 usb. Haven't tested it in other PCs."

cheers!


----------

